# Fox Poo



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

My little mate occasionally likes to give his neck a good rub in fox poo. Normally I wash it off the best I can and try to avoid him for a while. He did it this afternoon while we were cycling along a road, just as a car was coming, so it wasn't the best time to stop him. The smell isn't too bad, but in the confined space of the van it could be a bit unpleasant . He's outside at the moment, but it's starting to get cold, and I'll soon have to bring him in and shut the door. I'm just about to search the bathroom cabinet to see what I've got, but does anyone have any tips for instant smell removal?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> My little mate occasionally likes to give his neck a good rub in fox poo. Normally I wash it off the best I can and try to avoid him for a while. He did it this afternoon while we were cycling along a road, just as a car was coming, so it wasn't the best time to stop him. The smell isn't too bad, but in the confined space of the van it could be a bit unpleasant . He's outside at the moment, but it's starting to get cold, and I'll soon have to bring him in and shut the door. I'm just about to search the bathroom cabinet to see what I've got, but does anyone have any tips for instant smell removal?


Your shampoo thats what I use!Peter.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What a fantastic question and one which i sadly do not know the answer too,my OH however has suggested Mucoff (now I do not know if he is winding me up so please please please do not take offence) He says you get it for loads of things including motorhomes but maybe a bit harsh!! If you can wait I will ask my grooming friend if she has any suggestions. Will come back later and edit this post if she does. Meantime I can only suggest you stay down wind!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

O h yes been there got the T shirt!

We always carry a bar of hard soap especially for dogs, its also anti-flea. It lathers well in cold water too. You will most probably have to go to an old fashioned hardware store to buy it. Its Hatchwells Fleago disinfectant soap, got a good old school disinfectant smell that masks any remaining niffiness.

Details: The Hatchwell Co. Ltd.
Rishton, Blackburn.

Tel. 01254 888479


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

Try rubbing in some tomato ketchup to the fox pooey area...leave it awhile then wash it out. If you dont have any Ketchup use a tin of tomatoes...mash em up and rub it in ..leave a while and then wash it out....best of luck.

Mike

P.S. trust me I am not joking...

P.P.S. dogs do this as part of thier hunting instinct ...they do it to mask their own smell...ready for the hunt...


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've just given his neck a good wash with dog shampoo and it seems to have worked this time, but I'm not sure it would have been good enough in the past. I'll probably stay awake half the night suffering when I find it didn't work after all :lol:.

I stopped using tomato ketchup years ago, and I don't buy tinned tomatoes either. Do I have to change my eating habits because of the primitive instincts of a dog?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Poor little Charlie! He tries to please his beloved John by using that wonderful perfume, and does the miserable bounder appreciate his thoughtfulness!!

Seriously John, I just asked the ancient mother-in-law who has bred dogs for 65 years, and she says the only thing guaranteed to work is . . . time. Fox poo is notoriously difficult to remove, especially from a long coat, but after six or seven vigorous baths a generous spray of non-antiperspirant deodorant usually helps mask it for a while.

Hope this helps.


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Tea tree shampoo works a treat  Also disinfects. Just make sure you get right down to the roots :roll: Our lab mutt has a double coat so if she does roll it's AWFUL.

Good Luck!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

It was a tea tree shampoo I used. In the past I've thought I've got rid of the smell, but it seems to come back.

Not sure about it being done to please me, masking his smell for a hunt is probably more like it, as he was just about to chase me down a hill on the bike :lol:.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

If it has not worked ,, walk down the pub and get a couple of bottles of tomato juice, that works too ..any tomato based liquid will work ...but strangely fresh ones are not so good 

Oh yes and do drink 3 pints before leaving the pub ..you will drop off to sleep when you get back and won't smell Charlie at all ..... :wink: 

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We've had one experience of this. 

I suggest sleeping with a facemask and snorkel on with a hosepipe extension out of the window.

Dave


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, tomato sauce is the cure. We keep the sachets of it.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Lbusdriver said:


> Yep, tomato sauce is the cure. We keep the sachets of it.


Thanks Lbusdriver ...I know what they are all thinking...that daft tomato sauce suggestion..who is he kidding. :wink:

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi John
> 
> Try rubbing in some tomato ketchup to the fox pooey area...leave it awhile then wash it out. If you dont have any Ketchup use a tin of tomatoes...mash em up and rub it in ..leave a while and then wash it out....best of luck....


Or maybe a tin of anchovies . . dunno if it'll work but I love the smell of anchovies :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ha, coz we are living on a farm at present, I have learnt the crapping habits of every fox for miles. It used to be a case of me and Bodie racing to get there first .. her with intent to roll and me with intent to scoop!

However, she has been slightly cured now .... she hates baths and I have taught her the word and what it means. The second she approaces the poo I scream BAAATTTHHH at the top of my voice and she jumps back stunned and subservient .... works nearly everytime. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll second that. Fox poo = bath time.

Haven't bathed our two dogs otherwise; they swam enough.

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Don't think I'll risk going to bed tonight. No tomato juice, no local pubs so I can't get 3 pints (although I did have a rather large glass of wine tonight and still have some left!), no snorkel. Looks like I need a bigger trailer to carry all this essential stuff!

It's all the fault of the driver of the car who came along just at the wrong time. It was a bit risky shouting at Charlie to distract him from the poo, when he needed to be in "car coming" mode.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Looks like I was lucky that he didn't have a really good rub in it for once. I survived the night without being kept awake by unpleasant odours, and he smells OK this morning . I wasn't kept awake by smells, but was by the weather, and receiving a text at 2:15am .

Thanks for the useful tips, I'll try to be prepared for next time.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charlie if John can guarantee not to get it in your eyes sticky stuff remover (Lakeland) also works well and leaves you smelling of citrus rather than kebab 

Of course you probably prefer kebab


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

This thing of it being a way of masking their smell, if you were a fox and you "lightened the load" so to speak, would you not be looking over your shoulder quite a bit if you could swear it seemed to be following you? The stuff stinks surely no self respecting rabbit, deer, elephant or whatever was the intended prey would take a big sniff into the air and think, "hmm no threats here" If they had any sense at all, once they'd finished retching they'd be running off in the opposite direction to get away from the source.

My Basset does exactly the same thing, it's vile, in fact he did it this morning. I pour the watering can over him when he gets back home and he hates it. I always tell him if you can't do the time, don't do the crime but he just looks at me, never learns.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wiggum

Foxes have a very distinctive smell and their poo does too but the smell of the fox and the smell of the poo they leave behind are , believe me , completely different ( both are pretty foul) ...the prey of the fox know the difference too I guess and as the fox has no natural enemies he could not care less.

I don't think the dogs that do this actually think "Oh here is some nice cow muck to scrunch my ears in" they are maybe driven by some innane inbuilt hunting behaviour handed down from their ancestors. Some folk think that the dogs do this to get rid of the smell we have given them when grooming or bathing them and one way to try to stop them doing it is to keep a doggy cloth handy that you use to wipe them down with ..Never wash this cloth and then when you have bathed them or groomed them use it to re-smell them with a more "natural" stink :roll: I am told that you can even use one of your own old unwashed vests to do this as the dog will possibly then believe it is smelling a bit more like the rest of the pack :lol: 

Mike


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

There's also the digging up ground with the back legs to cover doggy deposits. Except nowadays this natural instinct doesn't cover up the poo, it just digs up grass and plants some distance away from it. Not good when it goes flying in the direction of the human tying to pick up the deposit :lol:. Charlie was chasing me down the road on the bike yesterday, with the odour of his deposits wafting towards him from the bag hanging on my handlebars :lol:.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you ever seen a dog burying something in the carpet? After they've finished it to their satisfaction which includes using their muzzle to push the 'earth' back on top they walk away leaving whatever it is in full view


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

My dog scratches about on the carpet with his nose right on it, cracks me up when he does it. His little front legs are a blur, he then proceeds to do about 10 laps of the same spot he is stood in until he finally lays down in the same direction he was facing anyway. I look at him and laugh and he looks at me as if to say "what?"

Mans best friend they truly are, never a dull moment.


----------

